# Never ending “Service Side Detection” on 2013 Cruze



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I was hoping this problem would not resurface after I made every attempt to protect these Blind Spot Modules (Part # 22971842) from the elements this past summer. I very neatly covered them up with Gorilla tape and self-fusing silicone tape (see picture). I did this since these modules are exposed behind the rear tires and they have failed multiple times due to corrosion. I did not want to do anything permanent.

I was driving and the dreaded “Service side detection” came up again. When I tested them both sides are no longer working, they are just dead. In the past one side would go, then the other side would go. Keep in mind this car only has 77,000 KM on it (about 47,000 miles). Ironically today was the six-year anniversary of purchasing the car.

I brought it in and it says “Tech Cause: body code B101D ECU hardware left side detection module and harness damaged do to corrosion.” Apparently, I need a new harness. Total cost = $1,014.54!

They told me to call GM, to see if I can get the price down. I talked to a guy and he took my information and he is going to call the dealer. I called around 12:30 PM and never heard back as of writing this at 6:30 PM. *I will be extremely surprised if GM will do anything to help at all.*

The thing that annoys me most about this is the fact the general attitude is that once it is beyond its three-year warranty they are kind of like “that’s the way it goes, it is an old car”. Meanwhile my friends 2013 Nissan Altima with more miles on it has never had any modules or harnesses replaced. Sure, if this car was a 1973 I could see wiring harnesses rotting away due to age, but a six year old car? 

Here is my history with the blind spot system on the car;

Dec-11-2014 (Right Side) 3-year warranty
Jan-22-2015 (Left Side) 3-year warranty

Feb-07-2017 (Right Side) $339.00 (Was able to talk down price)
Feb-09-2017 (Left Side) $226.00 (Was able to talk down price)

Feb-05-2018 (Right Side) 1 year GM part warranty

I know some might say “_why do you not just leave it, that is just a luxury_”. After reading many articles and forums, if you leave this problem too long eventually it will start messing up the entire electrical system causing a short. This can result in problems with electronics in the dashboard. Others might say “_just have the system disabled and be done with it_”. I asked the dealer that and according to them since it is a harness issue they cannot or will not do that. 

I am seriously considering trading this car in for a more reliable Toyota. I don't care much for the looks of Toyota's, but at this point reliability is more important to me. Besides my 1994 Mustang is the looks car (which may I add gets the same mileage put onto it with far, far fewer problems). This Cruze has had multiple other issues since purchasing it in 2013, such as the transmission leaking. I truly believe this blind spot module issue cannot be corrected, and every year or two it is due for replacement.


* I posted this for anyone that has this same issue. Also, I am interested in the comments.

*













_Left picture with Self-fusion silicone tape and Gorilla tape. Right picture before tape. These are opposite sides._


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

following for how to disable said system cuz of same issues


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Time to find that all to handy chevy cruzen parts dispensory nearby that gets plenty of used right and left side blind spot modules in inventory . Shop around I bet you can find a place on the internet , web , or local wrecking establishment .. 

I get me parts cheap from Georgia , Michigan and Shelby auctions ... 
Picked up 2 track struts from Michigan for $ 89.00 .. rear like brand new rotors and loaded calipers for $ 100.00 .. 

Time to get into buying used parts ..............

An alternative is you may be able to turn that system off through the coding in the BCM or whet ever controls that specific option ..
You can actually go in and change the as built data if your really sick of it ..

Ford utilizes Forscan .. there are peeps modifying with new tecnology for the 2018 s and installing the hardware into 2015 s ... head units , instrument clusters , BLIS .. do some research into what GM is using and find those programs in conjuction with an OBDII code readers with USB adapter .. Good Luck chuck ................


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

boraz said:


> following for how to disable said system cuz of same issues


Yup, ours have been disconnected for a couple years now. Would be nice if we didn't have the message every startup, but it's muscle memory at this point just to clear it, so really not a big issue. 

Would like it to work, but I'm not going to whine like a little baby and switch to some trash vehicle brand because of it. That said, I would love if they put special coverage on these things, as they should absolutely be sealed with how low they are mounted, inside a wet bumper. But it's easy enough to turn my head and actually look in the mirror since I would anyway - the system cannot catch everything.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

MP81 said:


> but I'm not going to whine like a little baby and switch to some trash vehicle brand because of it.


Unfortunately, I am not a multi-millionaire, so I guess it makes me "a little baby" complaining about an issue on a car that in reality should last the lifetime of the car (which would be more than 47,000 miles and six years), but will cost me the consumer $1000 dollars due to poor engineering (this does not even include the five other times it has stopped working), something that GM chooses to ignore. Some have even started a class action lawsuit regarding this issue, link here.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It doesn't affect how the car runs or drives, so...it's not like it means you need to buy a new car.

I do agree it should work, and it's one of the few class action suits that actually has merit. I was happy my Volt did not have blind spot sensors, as I knew what would happen to them.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I found an interesting YouTube video, in which someone is diagnosing this problem. For anyone that reads this in the future, this shows the exact locations where they are located. Click link below;

*Chevrolet cruze blind spot monitor diagnosis: Codes U0233-00*


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Just a question out of curiosity. How does the harness go 'bad'? I would understand if it was accidentally ripped apart, or if it was 80 years old and the material was just breaking down due to age. It seems odd to me that they go 'bad' in only six years. I understand how corrosion can get into the connectors, but even then would that not just be due to poor engineering? We have been making cars for over 100 years, you think by now we would know what areas should be protected by the elements? Are car manufactures against the use of silicone?

Part of me wonders when you go to the dealership to have the car repaired that they do not fix or repair parts they only just replace. This is because, this is the protocol to follow while the car is still under warranty? Like if one had a leaky water pipe they would not replace all the water pipes in their house.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Call me old school but I’d rather have a spare tire than all this new ‘tech’ like side detection, auto stop/start, TPMS, auto headlamps, etc (the Gen 1 diesels didn’t come with a spare).

And people wonder why car insurance is so high these days. A simple ‘fender bender’ runs into thousands with all the sensors around the vehicle.

Knock on wood, haven’t experienced this issue yet but that may be due to the dry, desert southwest environment here. Perhaps it’s the road salt fouling sensors/harnesses?

Thanks for sharing some great detail...hoping you find a cheaper, more lasting solution.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Rivergoer said:


> Call me old school but I’d rather have a spare tire than all this new ‘tech’ like side detection, auto stop/start, TPMS, auto headlamps, etc (the Gen 1 diesels didn’t come with a spare).
> 
> And people wonder why car insurance is so high these days. A simple ‘fender bender’ runs into thousands with all the sensors around the vehicle.
> 
> ...


I had this uncle that passed away years ago, and when he bought a car he would get the stripped down model. For example even in the 90's he would refuse to buy a car that had power windows. The reason for that is he said that it would just be one more thing to break. Like my 1994 Mustang does not even have ABS breaks (never did), so that is one less expensive repair. Maybe he was not that far off.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Here’s a quick question. If I was to disconnect one of these modules and spray some contact cleaner in the connector, is it necessary to disconnect the negative battery terminal? Also maybe put some di-electric grease into the connector as well.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Probably not. But disconnecting the battery is no big deal. You just have to roll the driver's window up and down. 

I have found that you have to have the driver's door closed when you connect it, otherwise you can end up with a power steering failure light.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> Probably not. But disconnecting the battery is no big deal. You just have to roll the driver's window up and down.
> 
> I have found that you have to have the driver's door closed when you connect it, otherwise you can end up with a power steering failure light.


That is good to know, the computers in these cars nowadays are so sensitive. Once and a while I will get "Shift into Park" when I turn the car off, even though it is in Park. My personal favorite error is the "Theft deterrent system", which makes the car 100% nonoperational for about 30 minutes. When I take it to the dealer after this happens they just scratch their heads and say "it is not doing it now".


Just today, the blind spot sensors on both sides started working again and the error message has disappeared, though I would not be surprised if this happens again at some point. I still thought it was weird that they both went out at once, that has never happened. Also it is weird that they were not flashing or staying illuminated. I read on a Cadillac forum that some people experienced this exactly same issue after their car sat for a few weeks. I wonder if their was some glitch that caused mine to connect and disconnect to the system? Also I have not heard back from the dealer or GM as of Friday regarding this issue, so I am just going to wait it out until they act up again. Besides there is probably about a 1 in million chance that they would cover this repair anyways.

**UPDATE** "Service Side Detection" is back **UPDATE**


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

PM @Gus_Mahn with your Query . Discuss IDSS along with other Querries on how to disable this system since it obviously is affecting you and your ability to cope with the never ending faults in the system ............


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

brian v said:


> PM @*Gus_Mahn* with your Query . Discuss IDSS along with other Querries on how to disable this system since it obviously is affecting you and your ability to cope with the never ending faults in the system ............


I don't understand what is "IDSS". Who is Gus Mahn? 

Just for the record I did ask the dealer if they would disconnect it and they said no. Trust me, if there was a way to disconnect these and never see that annoying service side detection system again, I would be extremely happy. At this point they are useless even when they are functioning, since they cannot be trusted at all. Plus having that message come up will surely hurt the cars value when I go to trade it in at some point. I wonder if this is something they have finally fixed in the 2019 models?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

This is the problem today . I seen this coming in the 1980 s .. peeps get addicted to todays technology until it ceases to function as designed and then peeps have to blame some 1 or something for it .. 

It is just hardware dawg and needs to have programs to function properly .
The dealerships are filled with cruzens waiting to be serviced by techs that hate the cruzen . 

What ya gonna do ? 
Get off yer lazy arse and go figure it out . This means ya need to get some technical education about how these systems get diagnosed and serviced .
If there is a program that runs the Blis system than there is a way to see it .

There is a system to read and write these programs !


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

brian v said:


> This is the problem today . I seen this coming in the 1980 s .. peeps get addicted to todays technology until it sieces to function as designed and then peeps have to blame some 1 or something for it ..
> 
> It is just hardware dawg and needs to have programs to function properly .
> The dealerships are filled with cruzens waiting to be serviced by techs that hate the cruzen .
> ...


I am not addicted to the technology, before this car (and still in the summer) I drive a 1994 Ford Mustang, that does not even have automatic headlights or ABS. The thing I do not like is cleaning out my savings for expensive repairs. I have done a lot of research on this topic and this not only affects Cruze's but many other GM cars as well. 

I know that general thought on this thread is "Who cares this is just a unnecessary luxury feature", I agree and like I said, I would be more than happy to have it disabled. The problem is if I just leave them it will lead to multiple electrical shorts throughout the car (most commonly fuse 5). I would do it myself but I am not sure how exactly to tie up the connectors and put some type of cap on them so they do not cause any shorts. I have probably read 50 threads about this topic and no one has an answer to that. If I had a GM tech-2 or MDI it would certainly make things easier, but that would cost a lot of money for something I will use once.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am trying to lead you towards a direction that is safe and can be turned off and on .

The answers you are seeking are not at the dealership or maybe not under your search queries here . I am pretty sure there are tech systems that are able to open up the options for as built data in the BCM which most likely controls the BLIS system on the GM models of today . You just have to find it and then find out whom has it . 

I have a 2015 Mustang ecoboost and can get into the different pids and change setttings for as built data when and if I add or want to turn off different functions that I can live with out .. it is called FORSCAN written by a Russian man , of all the places on earth it would have to be Russia .


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

brian v said:


> I am trying to lead you towards a direction that is safe and can be turned off and on .
> 
> The answers you are seeking are not at the dealership or maybe not under your search queries here . I am pretty sure there are tech systems that are able to open up the options for as built data in the BCM which most likely controls the BLIS system on the GM models of today . You just have to find it and then find out whom has it .
> 
> I have a 2015 Mustang ecoboost and can get into the different pids and change setttings for as built data when and if I add or want to turn off different functions that I can live with out .. it is called FORSCAN written by a Russian man , of all the places on earth it would have to be Russia .


I have heard before that dealerships are great for warranty repairs, not so good for out of warranty. I agree it looks like I will have to take it to a shop somewhere, if the dealer refuses to do it. I once read a thread that someone did what you mentioned to a Volkswagen, they were able to turn features on and off with a computer.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> PM @*Gus_Mahn* with your Query . Discuss IDSS along with other Querries on how to disable this system since it obviously is affecting you and your ability to cope with the never ending faults in the system ............


Liquid lunch?


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on how to protect these open connectors from slush, rain, snow and etc. (once disconnected)? Do I just wrap some gorilla tape around them and call it a day?


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

94mustang said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to protect these open connectors from slush, rain, snow and etc. (once disconnected)? Do I just wrap some gorilla tape around them and call it a day?


Anyone?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'd say electrical tape is sufficient. Assuming the connector is clean, it'll stick (and stay stuck) just fine.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

The dealership is still trying to figure out if they are going to help me out with the cost (has been going on since February 15th). No actual work has been performed as of yet (other than diagnosing the issue). 

Lately these sensors are acting extra weird. Now they will work 100% fine for about the first 20 minutes. Than all of a sudden boom, "Service Side Detection System" and they go completely dead. 

Also to add to this; on Friday (February 22), they were working perfectly fine. I went to get gas and when I turned the car back on the left side sensor kept going off (even though there was nothing there). Oddly enough no “Service Side Detection” and they were detecting cars fine on both sides.

I am not sure how much longer they are going to take, I would not be surprised if a fuse goes out soon. At that point I will have to disconnect them myself, replace the fuse and tape up the exposed connectors. From my research (at least on a 2013 Cruze) fuse number 5 will go out. This has not happened to me yet, but if it does I will post which one went out, for anyone reading this in the future.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

One of the sensors will take out the MyLink screen (the buttons will still work, though, as will the speakers - just the display will become inactive due to the blown fuse). The other one will randomly turn off/reboot your cluster/HVAC, haha. Disconnected, though, they no longer do that.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

MP81 said:


> One of the sensors will take out the MyLink screen (the buttons will still work, though, as will the speakers - just the display will become inactive due to the blown fuse). The other one will randomly turn off/reboot your cluster/HVAC, haha. Disconnected, though, they no longer do that.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

**UPDATE**
The dealership offered to fix it free of charge based upon my ridiculous history with this issue. However, they gave me two options.


1) Have it fixed now free of charge, but when it goes next winter they will not fix it again for free.
2) They are supposedly making a revised part, but this will not be available for about a year. They will install the revised part when it becomes available.


My only concern with option number 2 is that I have no documentation proving this. So if the service manager changes how will I know if they will honor this a year from now.


Just off curiosity so I am clear, if these modules do short out the worst things that may happen is that the My Link screen will no longer work and or the instrument cluster will stop working? *In other words, would the car still be drivable to get to a service station, or would I have to be towed?* I can always put a speedometer app on my phone in the worst-case scenario.

Any thoughts on these options would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

94mustang said:


> **UPDATE**
> The dealership offered to fix it free of charge based upon my ridiculous history with this issue. However, they gave me two options.
> 
> 
> ...


I like option 2. Get it in writing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

94mustang said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how to protect these open connectors from slush, rain, snow and etc. (once disconnected)? Do I just wrap some gorilla tape around them and call it a day?


I just unplugged mine and coated the plugs inside and out with Fluid Film (lanolin grease). I was getting a bunch of strange dash issues that stopped after I did this 2 years ago.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

I was talking to someone else that has a 2013 Cruze LTZ. They actually removed the module from the car and brought it in their house. They said at first the connector was very clean, but when they left it on a counter overnight white sandy like stuff came out. It does not match the color of the dirt that was on the outside of it. Very odd that this would just form overnight, sitting inside. It reminds me of a leaky battery.

I was also told that when the harness is replaced, it is replaced with part number 95166043 (which it was formally part 95166043, 95323486). When I crawled under my car it still has the original 95166043. 

*Looking at the picture below, has anyone heard of that white stuff forming before?* I have seen other pictures where people have opened these and the insides are covered with this stuff. He also told me if he disconnects the module, the lights on the mirrors do not come on at all when the car is first started (for the first five seconds). It will just go to the "Service Side Detection". When it is connected again the lights will come back on for about the normal five seconds and it will say "Service Side Detection".


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks like electrical corrosion to me.

If they're coming out with a revised part, that could indicate some form of special coverage...that would be wonderful.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

94mustang said:


> I was talking to someone else that has a 2013 Cruze LTZ. They actually removed the module from the car and brought it in their house. They said at first the connector was very clean, but when they left it on a counter overnight white sandy like stuff came out. It does not match the color of the dirt that was on the outside of it. Very odd that this would just form overnight, sitting inside. It reminds me of a leaky battery.
> 
> I was also told that when the harness is replaced, it is replaced with part number 95166043 (which it was formally part 95166043, 95323486). When I crawled under my car it still has the original 95166043.
> 
> ...


I just happened to have mine pulled from my 2014 Cruze. They're sitting with me at my desk right now. My side detection system has been very intermittent. It will work for 5 minutes, throw the service message on the DIC and then after an unknown amount of time will start working again. After another 5 or more minutes, it'll throw again throw the service message. This was repeating for about a week before I decided to remove the modules, wrap plastic around the harness connectors and ziptie them to keep the dirt out. After mine were sitting for a while, I noticed they have white powder on them but I think that's road salt. Inside the connector of one of them is a very small amount of dirt, the other is completely clean.

An interesting note I just made to mine when observing the part numbers was one says "Made in USA" while the other says "Made in Canada". It would make sense considering I had one replaced under warranty fairly early on, but it's interesting they make them in Canada at all. There is absolutely nothing different about them except some model numbers and the origin marking.

I am just hoping the cold weather was messing with mine but I doubt it. Once it warms up I'm going to clean the connectors, apply dielectric grease, reconnect and see how it goes. I have a feeling it'll still give me issues.








EDIT: I just happened to shake the units and can hear debris inside the original unit, one marked "Made in USA". The one marked "Made in Canada", which was the warranty replaced item, has no internal debris sound. I will definitely not be putting them back on at this point. I'll be heading to the dealer with them and they can take it from there. I'm still under my extended warranty, pretty sure that covers this?


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

LiveTrash said:


> My side detection system has been very intermittent. It will work for 5 minutes, throw the service message on the DIC and then after an unknown amount of time will start working again. After another 5 or more minutes, it'll throw again throw the service message. This was repeating for about a week before I decided to remove the modules


Up until a week ago mine would work fine for about 20 minutes and other times around 5 minutes. On one drive it got extremely annoying, the message kept coming up and going away about every minute or so basically making the DIC useless. At least now it only comes on once when I first turn the car on, which probably means it is completely dead.



MP81 said:


> Looks like electrical corrosion to me.


Looking at pictures of battery corrosion on Google, the white corrosion almost looks identical to the one from the module. 

It seems like a weird coincidence that these modules go bad about once every two years like clockwork (for me always in the winter). Whats even stranger is that the connectors were so clean inside (at least on my friends). It almost makes me wonder if these things are just failing possibly due to cold temperatures and it has nothing to do with the snow or slush. It could be a component on the inside that, does not like the cold causing this corrosion to happen on the inside. Just a theory, could be completely wrong.


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

****UPDATE****
So, nothing has been done since this problem stared on February 14[SUP]th[/SUP]. Looks like the module has finally shorted out on me. The following happened in this order while driving;



Both the blind spot lights randomly went off at the same time.
Service air bag message.
Radio/ My Link screen kept rebooting.
Service Theft Deterrent System Message.
Dashboard gauges were also randomly moving.
Car would not turn off (it took multiple attempts).
Car would not turn back on (it took multiple presses to turn on).
Push start button is now dead (so car will now have to be towed).

These problems keep cycling. So if the “Service Side Detection” is ignored long enough, these bad things will happen. Luckily I will be getting my much more reliable 25 year old car with more than double the mileage out of storage soon.

As soon as I unplug the drivers side module, the problems go away.

*Will this cause any permanent damage to the electronics?*


----------



## 94mustang (Aug 24, 2016)

This was put out on April 2 2019; (N172097060 - Special Coverage - Side Blind Zone Alert Module Water Intrusion). They replaced both sides plus the harness under this coverage. They have added a cover on-top of the module, which covers the entire module and extends out to protector the connector itself. This coverage comes as a kit that includes; the harness, the two modules and the covers.

*I know that GM parts include a one year warranty with them. I wonder if that also applies to parts that were originally replaced with 'special coverage'?* I ask since this coverage will only cover the car up to six years after the in service date and up to 80,000 miles (but I am not sure if this varies from one Cruze to another).


----------



## Jeremyb (Jul 6, 2019)

Would this cause issues with your cluster gauges radio and ac


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Jeremyb said:


> Would this cause issues with your cluster gauges radio and ac


It can. As the corrosion advances, it causes problems on the car's computer bus - and all the things named rely on the computer bus to operate.


----------



## Jeremyb (Jul 6, 2019)

So best bet disconnect the modular and see what happens


----------

